# Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*

						Das beliebte Marvel Cinematic Universe (MCU) rund um Captain America, Iron Man und Co. soll angeblich nach Avengers: Endgame eine merkliche Umgestaltung der Superheldentruppe erfahren: Unter dem Namen "New Avengers" werden demnach wohl andere Hauptcharaktere eine Schlüsselrolle in den neuen Filmen einnehmen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*


----------



## Hannesjooo (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*

Mein Held is nicht mehr dabei und bei alle meiner liebe zum MCU, Captian Marvel hat so viel Ausstrahlung wie ein Knäckebrot. 
Dr. Strange oder Pepper Potts wären dafür besser geeignet. Falcon wäre auch noch wesentlich besserals C M.
Naja, Adam Warlock und die eine oder andere Überraschung wird noch auf uns zukommen.
Als Marvel Nerd kenn ich eigentlich alle wichtigen Storrys, klar hat man ein paar Dramaturgische änderungen hier und da, aber insgesammt ist man bei den Marvel-Studios näher an der Vorlage als es Warner je war....
Nun ja, wir werdens bald wissen.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*

 zuviele, viel zu viele Filme...naja So lange der Rubel rollt nä!


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*



Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Mein Held is nicht mehr dabei und bei alle meiner liebe zum MCU, Captian Marvel hat so viel Ausstrahlung wie ein Knäckebrot



Stimmt, aber das kommt eben davon wenn man eine uncharismatische Schauspielerin wie Brie Larson besetzt, die sich mehr für ihre feministische Agenda interessiert als fürs MCU und ganz nebenbei auch einen merkwürdigen Charakter besitzt. Aber man darf ja nichts negatives über Brie Larson sagen, sonst kommt wieder die Behauptung man sei misogyn.


----------



## PaynEE (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*

Ohne Tony ist die luft sowieso raus..


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*

Oh ein Reboot. Wie überraschend


----------



## PaynEE (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Oh ein Reboot. Wie überraschend



Wo bitte ist das ein Reboot? Die Story geht weiter Phase 1,2,3 ist vorbei jetzt gehts mit 4 und 5 weiter..


----------



## BabaYaga (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*

Wie soll Captain Marvel denn wen anführen, die hat ja immer nur dann spontan passend Zeit, wenn das Dach brennt.


----------



## Hannesjooo (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*



PaynEE schrieb:


> Ohne Tony ist die luft sowieso raus..



Das würde ich nicht sagen.
Homecoming ,Strange 2, Thor 4, GOTG 3 und vorallem der Black Widdow sind Pflichtbesuche im Kino für mich.
Ich hoffe auch auf mehr.....
Rescue aka Pepper und und und
Will hier net Spoilern


----------



## Mephisto_xD (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*

Solange die Filme gut sind (und damit meine ich nicht oskarwürdige Meisterwerke, unterhaltsam reicht mir schon), kann da wer auch immer über den Bildschirm spazieren. Bisher ist Cpt. Marvel in der Tat noch etwas dünn, aber das kann sich ja noch ändern. Der erste Cpt. America Film war auch nur Mittelmaß, aber der folgende Winter Soldier wurde zu einem der besten MCU Filme überhaupt (imo). Vielleicht (hoffentlich) schaffen sie das ja wieder...


----------



## Rizzard (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*



Kronos schrieb:


> Wie soll Captain Marvel denn wen anführen, die hat ja immer nur dann spontan passend Zeit, wenn das Dach brennt.



Vermutlich wird sie so eingesetzt wie eben in Endgame, also nur sporadisch.
Oder wie man es mit Superman in Justice League gemacht hat.
Solche Charaktere sind einfach zu mächtig, treten daher nur kurzweilig auf.

Falcon, Black Panther...., das sind alles Charaktere die ich persönlich nicht so toll finde.
Bin mal gespannt ob die neuen Avengers überzeugen können.

Ich freu mich derweil aber auf den Black Widow Ableger. Das könnte ganz interessant werden.
Weis man schon von wem sie gespielt wird?


----------



## sunburst1988 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich freu mich derweil aber auf den Black Widow Ableger. Das könnte ganz interessant werden.
> Weis man schon von wem sie gespielt wird?



Laut iMDb von Scarlett Johansson. Man kann ja immer etwas tricksen um sie etwas zu verjüngen. So weit ich weiß wird das ja ein Prequel.

Zum Thema: Bisher war eigentlich jeder Film aus dem MCU wunderbares Popcornkino. Dass die Rollen und Darsteller mit der Zeit wechseln war ja klar. Ich hab da aber Vertrauen in die Macher


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*



sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Bisher war eigentlich jeder Film aus dem MCU wunderbares Popcornkino. Dass die Rollen und Darsteller mit der Zeit wechseln war ja klar. Ich hab da aber Vertrauen in die Macher


Das sehe ich genauso!

Und ich weiß gar nicht was hier manche gegen Captain Marvel haben. Mir gefällt sie gut. Ich mag die Schauspielerin auch.
Ich hoffe das man noch mehr von ihr sieht. Weil in Endgame das war mir zu wenig. Auch wie sie gegen Thanos im Zweikampf verloren hat.
Aber vielleicht kümmert sie sich zukünftig um andere noch gefährlichere Gegner.

Auf jeden Fall möchte ich auch noch mehr von Dr. Strange sehen. Wie ich hörte ist ja auch schon ein zweiter Teil in Planung.
Zu den Avengers wird er wohl nicht direkt gehören vermute ich. Aber mit ihnen in Kontakt stehen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*

Nach dieser Schwarzendebatte in Black Panther und der Sexismus-/Gleichberechtigungskeule aus Cpt Marvel, welche im durchschnittlichen Endgame mündeten, hege ich persönlich nicht mehr so viel Vertrauen in die Marvel-Filme. Man entfernt sich zu drastisch von den Comics (auch wenn das ihr gutes Recht ist wegen MCU) und es wirkt manchmal als möchte man Tagesthemen bei bestimmten Figuren abdecken. Venom fand ich echt gelungen, aber die letzten 3 bis 4 großen Marvels waren für mich untere Durchschnittskost. 
Wie dem auch sei, ich hoffe die entwickeln langsam mal alle so wie sie es bei Iron Man gemacht haben bloß halt detailierter. Finde die rushen durch die Marvelwelt das es nur so kracht, weil sie Angst haben den Hype irgendwann nicht mehr Stand zu halten.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Venom fand ich echt gelungen, aber die letzten 3 bis 4 großen Marvels waren für mich untere Durchschnittskost.


Venom fand ich auch gut aber der gehört ja nicht zum MCU.
Aber der ist echt stark. Könnte es physisch locker mit dem Hulk aufnehmen. Und Carnage soll noch stärker sein.
Wobei wir bei Hulk wären... was die in Endgame aus ihm gemacht haben fand ich nicht so gut.
Ich mochte die Verwandlungen ja immer und den inneren Kampf von Bruce Banner.


----------



## BoMbY (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*

Die Fantastic 4 und X-Men dürften in Zukunft sicher bald eine Rolle im MCU spielen. Ebenso gibt es durch den Kauf von Fox hunderte andere Charaktere aus der B und C Riege welche bisher nicht genutzt werden konnten. Und dazu natürlich Spider-Man & Co., solange Sony mitspielt (und sie wären dumm das nicht zu tun, denn mit Marvel verdienen sie deutlich mehr daran). Und für den Iron Man Suit findet sich bestimmt auch jemand außer Warmachine. Die nächste Runde dürfte sehr interessant werden.


----------



## Slezer (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Auch wie sie gegen Thanos im Zweikampf verloren hat.
> Aber vielleicht kümmert sie sich zukünftig um andere noch gefährlichere Gegner.



Finde den Fehler


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*



Slezer schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler


Sie haben sie ja extra gegen Thanos verlieren lassen. Also die Drehbuchschreiber.
Da Iron Man die Rolle des Märtyrers übernehmen sollte.
Richtig kaputt war sie ja auch nicht... nur vorrübergehend ausser GEfecht gesetzt.
Sie kann ganze Raumschiffflotten zerstören, dann hätte sie auch Thanos physisch bezwingen können. Nur war das nicht gewollt.


----------



## Slezer (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*

Hätte, hätte^^

Was meinst du was mit ihr passiert wenn noch gefährlichere Gegner sie bearbeiten. Dann ist sie noch länger außer Gefecht... Aber ist ja auch egal.

Am Anfang sah die noch richtig gut aus aber mit der neuen dummen Frisur konnte ich sie mir nicht mehr Anschauen. Muss es unbedingt ein Gegenpart zu Superman sein?


----------



## Cobar (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Sie haben sie ja extra gegen Thanos verlieren lassen. Also die Drehbuchschreiber.
> Da Iron Man die Rolle des Märtyrers übernehmen sollte.
> Richtig kaputt war sie ja auch nicht... nur vorrübergehend ausser GEfecht gesetzt.
> Sie kann ganze Raumschiffflotten zerstören, dann hätte sie auch Thanos physisch bezwingen können. Nur war das nicht gewollt.


Sie war einfach nur so dumm, geradewegs auf Thanos loszustürmen, der ein sehr taktischer und kluger Kämpfer ist und eben auch physisch nicht gerade ein Schwächling ist.
Wer so dumm ist, der verliert vollkommen zurecht. Hätte sie etwas klüger gekämpft, hätte sie Thanos auch besiegen können.
Allerdings stimmt es schon, dass Tony am Ende den entscheidenden Schritt gehen musste, da RDJ ja aus dem MCU raus wollte und ich fand sein Ende wirklich super umgesetzt.


----------



## Amigo (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*



> Demnach wird es in den kommenden drei Jahren acht weitere Filme rund um die Superhelden und Bösewichte geben.



Fans wird es freuen, ich fass mir an den Kopf... Übersättigung, neeee....


----------



## Asuramaru (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*



Cobar schrieb:


> Sie war einfach nur so dumm, geradewegs auf Thanos  loszustürmen, der ein sehr taktischer und kluger Kämpfer ist und eben  auch physisch nicht gerade ein Schwächling ist.
> Wer so dumm ist, der verliert vollkommen zurecht. Hätte sie etwas klüger gekämpft, hätte sie Thanos auch besiegen können.
> Allerdings stimmt es schon, dass Tony am Ende den entscheidenden Schritt  gehen musste, da RDJ ja aus dem MCU raus wollte und ich fand sein Ende  wirklich super umgesetzt.



Das hat sie gemacht weil Carol Denvers auch in den Comics sehr  überheblich ist,das ändert sich mit der Zeit,Charakterentwicklung.

Aber  sie hätte Thanos besiegen können,er hat ihr ja eine Kopfnuss gegeben  und sie hat nichtmal gezuckt,dann hat er den Powerstone Aktiviert und  ihr eine verpasst,was danach mit ihr war wissen wir garnicht so genau  weil wir nur gesehen haben wie sie in ein Trümmerhaufen flog und  dann Tony gekommen ist.

bei Captain Marvel ist eines anders als  bei allen anderen Helden,sie kann Energie absorbieren und sogar einen  Atomschlag überleben,auch wenn Thanos ihr eine mit den Power-Stone  verpasst hat macht ihr das nicht all zu viel aus,desweiteren verfügt sie  noch über ihre Binary-Form.Da ist sie dann richtig Mächtig,sie hat dann  fast Gott Ähnliche Kräfte und belegt in den Comics Platz 10 der  Stärksten Helden von 15 Aufgelisteten  Top 15 - Die maechtigsten Avenger aller Zeiten

Je mehr Energie Captain Marvel Absorbiert umso stärker wird ihre Binary-Form,das ist halt das besondere an ihr.Im MCU ist sie ja die Mächtigste von allen und wir haben ihr volles Potenzial ja noch garnicht gesehen,die hat die Sanctuary aber einfach so Zerlegt.

Im Film war es nun so das die Authoren wollten das Carol weit weg von Thanos ist damit sie einen Grund haben das Tony an den Handschuh kommt und dazu diente halt ein Gezielter Schlag mit dem Power-Stone.Aber um das Ausmas ihrer Kräfte mal deutlicher zu machen,Thanos hat Hulk locker besiegt ohne den Power-Stone,Hulk war überhaupt kein Gegner für ihn und Carol hat er eine verpasst,sie Fliegt in ein Trümerhaufen und dann kommt Tony.


----------



## BabaYaga (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*



sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Laut iMDb von Scarlett Johansson. Man kann ja immer etwas tricksen um sie etwas zu verjüngen. So weit ich weiß wird das ja ein Prequel.



Etwas ist gut, ich sag nur Nick Fury im Captain Marvel Film.
Schon beeindrucken, was man mit CGI mittlerweile alles hinbekommt.


----------



## Cobar (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*



Asuramaru schrieb:


> Das hat sie gemacht weil Carol Denvers auch in den Comics sehr  überheblich ist,das ändert sich mit der Zeit,Charakterentwicklung.
> 
> Aber  sie hätte Thanos besiegen können,er hat ihr ja eine Kopfnuss gegeben  und sie hat nichtmal gezuckt,dann hat er den Powerstone Aktiviert und  ihr eine verpasst,was danach mit ihr war wissen wir garnicht so genau  weil wir nur gesehen haben wie sie in ein Trümmerhaufen flog und  dann Tony gekommen ist.
> 
> ...



Dagegen sage ich ja auch gar nichts und mir ist schon klar, dass es irgendwie so gedreht werden musste, dass Tony dann den entscheidenden Schnipser macht.
Anders hätt es aber auch noch unpassender gewirkt, wenn sie Thanos einfach mal so platt gemacht hätte. Dann wäre sie vollends die gewesen, die am Ende des Films dann doch nochmal kurzfristig auftaucht  und den großen bösen Fiesling besiegt, was alle anderen Avengers der Lächerlichkeit preisgegeben hätte mit ihrem langen Kampf... und extrem langweilig wäre es auch gewesen. Ich fand es ohnehin schon so extrem unpassend, dass sie plötzlich auftaucht und Thanos Schiff auseinander nimmt, aber sich vorher die ganze Zeit über nicht blicken lässt.
Da hilft mir auch ihre (natürlich irgendwie richtige) Antowrt nicht, dass die anderen Planeten eben nicht so Leute wie die Avengers hätten, die auf sie aufpassen. Als aktuell größte Bedrohung für alle Lebewesen, hätten ihre Prioritäten wohl doch eher Thanos gelten sollen statt sich um irgendwelche "kleinen" Problemchen der einzelnen Planeten zu kümmern, wenn Thanos gerade dabei war, das halbe Universum auszulöschen.

Nachtrag: Habe mir gerade mal die von dir verlinkte Liste angesehen und da merkt man schon, wie klein die Helden im MCU doch gehalten werden, obwohl deren wahren Kräfte um ein so vielfaches größer sind als man es sich in den MCU Versionen nur vorstellen kann.


----------



## Asuramaru (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*

Diese Frage habe ich mir auch langezeit gestellt @Cobar,zum einen liegt das daran das die Authoren den Fokus auf die Alten Helden legen wollten aber zum anderen hätte man auch mit ihren Kampf gegen Thanos den Start der neuen Ära einleiten können.

Was für mich hier ein Knackpunkt dabei ist das man am Ende in der Schlacht soviele Helden wie möglich zeigen wollte,langezeit fragte ich mich ob man es nicht vielleicht so gemacht hätte wie bei Herr der Ringe wo die Schlacht um Gondor über 30min geht.Das man die Suche nach den Steinen etwas verkürtzt hätte und den Fokus auf die Schlacht gelegt hätte ohne jeden Helden Hektisch zeigen zu müssen.

Es ist immer die Frage wie man es in Szene setzt.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*



Asuramaru schrieb:


> bei Captain Marvel ist eines anders als  bei allen anderen Helden,sie kann Energie absorbieren und sogar einen  Atomschlag überleben,auch wenn Thanos ihr eine mit den Power-Stone  verpasst hat macht ihr das nicht all zu viel aus,desweiteren verfügt sie  noch über ihre Binary-Form.Da ist sie dann richtig Mächtig,sie hat dann  fast Gott Ähnliche Kräfte und belegt in den Comics Platz 10 der  Stärksten Helden von 15 Aufgelisteten  Top 15 - Die maechtigsten Avenger aller Zeiten



Und so mächtige Charaktere lassen einen Kampf imo schwierig gestalten.
Es gibt die Möglichkeit das man einen stärkeren Gegner wählt, wo dann die anderen Charaktere aus der Röhre kucken, oder man setzt den starken Char eben ausser Gefecht.

Zwischen einer Cpt Marvel und einem Falcon liegen halt Welten.
Das aktuelle Zusammenspiel der Avengers (ohne Cpt Marvel) und Thanos war schon recht gut gemacht.
So in etwa Iron Man, Cpt America, Thor und Hulk gegen Thanos, die Schwächeren wie Widow oder Hawkeye gegen sein Fussvolk.^^
Aber jemand wie Cpt Marvel braucht halt echt ein Brett von Gegner.
The Man above?


----------



## Cobar (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*



Asuramaru schrieb:


> Diese Frage habe ich mir auch langezeit gestellt @Cobar,zum einen liegt das daran das die Authoren den Fokus auf die Alten Helden legen wollten aber zum anderen hätte man auch mit ihren Kampf gegen Thanos den Start der neuen Ära einleiten können.
> 
> Was für mich hier ein Knackpunkt dabei ist das man am Ende in der Schlacht soviele Helden wie möglich zeigen wollte,langezeit fragte ich mich ob man es nicht vielleicht so gemacht hätte wie bei Herr der Ringe wo die Schlacht um Gondor über 30min geht.Das man die Suche nach den Steinen etwas verkürtzt hätte und den Fokus auf die Schlacht gelegt hätte ohne jeden Helden Hektisch zeigen zu müssen.
> 
> Es ist immer die Frage wie man es in Szene setzt.



Das stimmt, man hätte es alles etwas verkürzen und sich mehr auf das "Endgame" bzw. die entscheidenden Schlacht konzentrieren können, aber das hätte einen in meinen Augen grandiosen und in weiten Teilen auch sehr gefühlvollen Film verfälscht. Ich mochte viele der kleinen Dinge, die während dieser Suche ausgetaucht wurden, wie etwa die Momente zwischen Tony und Morgen (wer hätte gedacht, dss Tony mal so ein toller Vater wird?) oder die Szenen aus den alten Filmen, denen dann eine ganz eneue Bedeutung gegeben wurde wie etwa der Anfangsszene von Guardians of the Galaxy, in der Peter über diesen Planeten tanzt, während er insgeheim von den zukünftigen Warmachine und Nebula beobachtet wird und viele andere kleine Dinge wie das WIedersehen von Tony mit seinem Vater oder wie Steve Peggy zuschaut bei ihrer Arbeit...
Gerade diese Momente machen den Film für mich so wundervoll und nicht etwa die Materialschlacht am Ende, in der dann noch jeder Held für einige Sekunden eingebaut werden musste, was völlig hektisch wirkte, auch wenn es natürlich auch hier einige tolle Szenarien gab, etwa wenn Pepper ankommt und Tony rettet bzw. mit ihm Seite an Seite kämpft wie ein perfekt eingespieltes Team. Sowas bereitet mir jetzt noch Gäsehaut oder auch das großartige "on your left" von Falcon, bevor dann die Portale erscheinen und allein beim Gedanken muss ich schon Grinsen.
Ich werde mir den Film wohl demnächst unbedingt nochmal anschauen müssen...


----------



## Asuramaru (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Und so mächtige Charaktere lassen einen Kampf imo schwierig gestalten.
> Es gibt die Möglichkeit das man einen stärkeren Gegner wählt, wo dann die anderen Charaktere aus der Röhre kucken, oder man setzt den starken Char eben ausser Gefecht.
> 
> Zwischen einer Cpt Marvel und einem Falcon liegen halt Welten.
> ...



Also wen man sich Captain Marvel ihre Fähigkeiten in den Comics mal anschaut wird einem schon schlecht.bei Powers hat die 22 Fähigkeiten mit Binary-Power und bei Abilities 5,Quelle hier Carol Danvers (Earth-616) | Marvel Database | FANDOM powered by Wikia

Im MCU kommt sie bei Powers jetzt gerade auf auf 14 und 5 Abilities Quelle hier Captain Marvel | Marvel Cinematic Universe Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia

Da sie im MCU ja die Mächtigste Heldin ist steht uns da noch so einiges befor mit ihren Kräften,da werden wir noch so richtig was zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## reddragon1212 (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*



Cobar schrieb:


> Dagegen sage ich ja auch gar nichts und mir ist schon klar, dass es irgendwie so gedreht werden musste, dass Tony dann den entscheidenden Schnipser macht.
> Anders hätt es aber auch noch unpassender gewirkt, wenn sie Thanos einfach mal so platt gemacht hätte. Dann wäre sie vollends die gewesen, die am Ende des Films dann doch nochmal kurzfristig auftaucht  und den großen bösen Fiesling besiegt, was alle anderen Avengers der Lächerlichkeit preisgegeben hätte mit ihrem langen Kampf... und extrem langweilig wäre es auch gewesen. Ich fand es ohnehin schon so extrem unpassend, dass sie plötzlich auftaucht und Thanos Schiff auseinander nimmt, aber sich vorher die ganze Zeit über nicht blicken lässt.
> Da hilft mir auch ihre (natürlich irgendwie richtige) Antowrt nicht, dass die anderen Planeten eben nicht so Leute wie die Avengers hätten, die auf sie aufpassen. Als aktuell größte Bedrohung für alle Lebewesen, hätten ihre Prioritäten wohl doch eher Thanos gelten sollen statt sich um irgendwelche "kleinen" Problemchen der einzelnen Planeten zu kümmern, wenn Thanos gerade dabei war, das halbe Universum auszulöschen.



Wie wusste doch nichts von der Zeitreise und Thanos. Ihr letzter Stand war Thanos ist tot.. was soll Sie dann auf der Erde?
Und die anderen haben nicht mit Thanos gerechnet, warum sollten sie dann Captain Marvel rufen?


----------



## Asuramaru (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: Marvel: "New Avengers" mit neuen Figuren sollen künftig die Filme bestimmen*

Jop Carol wuste von der Zeitreise nichts,die Authoren hätten sie aber ohne Probleme mit in die Zeitreise einbauen können da sie selber den Tesserakt für kurze Zeit hatte an Board des Getarnten Kreeschieffes. Goos schluckt den Tesserakt dann auch runter und kozt ihn wider aus in der Post-Credit Szene. 

Man hätte Carol Denvers somit locker einbauen können in die Zeitreise und ihr mehr Story geben können. Die Authoren wollten sich aber komplett auf die alten Helden Konzentrieren.


----------

